# The "Slick Cube"



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was on ebay and apparently there's a new company that makes what they call the best 3x3 in the world. They've got a website too.http://slickcube.com/. So.. yeah... does anybody have this cube? Looks like a normal DIY so I'm afraid to get it. Is it any "slicker" than a normal DIY??? THanks!!!

EDIT: Geez, I hate my old posts almost as much as I hate my current ones.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jan 22, 2009)

they're just type D's


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol... really... ok good thing ya told me I might have been ripped off =S


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, type Ds aren't bad...


----------



## impulse (Jan 27, 2009)

I would get one. My friend has one and its really smooth. It feels so much smoother then type Ds. I havent checked inside, but they are truely really fast!

Plus its not over priced. 12.99 with shipping is a good deal to me.


----------



## avatarspirit (Jan 27, 2009)

impulse said:


> I would get one. My friend has one and its really smooth. It feels so much smoother then type Ds. I havent checked inside, but they are truely really fast!
> 
> Plus its not over priced. 12.99 with shipping is a good deal to me.



True, i like the price if it is that smooth. I have seen these going up around the cubing markets and i have only heard positive reviews thus far in terms of its smoothness (quality) and the retailer's performance.

Their official site to buy is: Buy SlickCubes


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is amazing. is it an old type d or a new one?


----------



## dmchale (Jan 27, 2009)

impulse + avatarspirit = 3 posts combined, both singing the praises of these cubes? hmm... 

not like I'm one to talk much about post count. but I'm just sayin'


----------



## panyan (Jan 27, 2009)

dmchale said:


> impulse + avatarspirit = 3 posts combined, both singing the praises of these cubes? hmm...
> 
> not like I'm one to talk much about post count. but I'm just sayin'



i hope you are not implying that these are FAKE users used only to boost the reputation of a company nobody knows anything about!

*SARCASM*


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 27, 2009)

panyan said:


> dmchale said:
> 
> 
> > impulse + avatarspirit = 3 posts combined, both singing the praises of these cubes? hmm...
> ...



They both joined today, have 1 post in this topic and only 1 other post that even makes the Cons into a pro


avatarspirit said:


> Recommend adding the latest cube on the market:
> 
> SlickCube
> Pros: Extremely smooth. Considered the fastest cube on the market. High quality cubing.
> ...




So Impulse and AvatarSpirit, be careful. We don't appreciate "fake" users like that on this forum.


----------



## zippur (Jan 28, 2009)

i just got one today and its amazing. unbelievably smooth


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shipping's ridiculous outside of home country.
Another fake user??


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Shipping's ridiculous outside of home country.
> Another fake user??


I looked at zippur's posts, he might be fake, but he did post relevant stuff in other threads (maybe slickcube found out we can detect fake members easily)


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats the chances that slickcube.com camped our fourm site just to see if any one posts anything about slickcube.com just to put up a fake post to make them selves look better?


----------



## Absolome (Jan 28, 2009)

It would be cool to see another competitor, but not a fake type D dealer ;_;


----------



## zippur (Jan 28, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping's ridiculous outside of home country.
> ...



no, im not fake. im the real deal baby i can spin it faster out of the box than i can my lubed type a


----------



## impulse (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> Whats the chances that slickcube.com camped our fourm site just to see if any one posts anything about slickcube.com just to put up a fake post to make them selves look better?




Exactly, i only found this site when i was googling slickcube and i though joining this community might be a positive thing. So far all i have is a bunch of email notifications everytime someone replies and negative feedback from you guys accusing me of being a representative of SlickCube.com. 

You guys fail.
Don't buy a slickcube then.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Jan 30, 2009)

impulse said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the chances that slickcube.com camped our fourm site just to see if any one posts anything about slickcube.com just to put up a fake post to make them selves look better?
> ...



We Fail =0, did you just not in business? Billy Mays is a good investment.


----------



## velcro (Jan 30, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I was on ebay and apparently there's a new company that makes what they call the best 3x3 in the world. They've got a website too.http://slickcube.com/. So.. yeah... does anybody have this cube? Looks like a normal DIY so I'm afraid to get it. Is it any "slicker" than a normal DIY??? THanks!!!



http://http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6556/threadcrapgraphhu5.png


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin said:


> Whats the chances that slickcube.com camped our fourm site just to see if any one posts anything about slickcube.com just to put up a fake post to make them selves look better?




Very very high??

I know for a fact that people camp my DotA forums to try and recruit for clans that don't even exist yet, with claims that "they've won CAL-I season 7!!!" (I did, btw, but I don't recruit, since we need no one to replace yet)...

It's not uncommon to see random people promoting fake crappy products, so don't call me out on accusations that you yourself probably have seen before...

hypocrites.


----------



## impulse (Jan 31, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the chances that slickcube.com camped our fourm site just to see if any one posts anything about slickcube.com just to put up a fake post to make them selves look better?
> ...





I need to turn off these email notifications.


----------



## impulse (Feb 13, 2009)

I just found out they are all over ebay. They are a pretty large company.


----------



## IsaacJ2809 (Feb 13, 2009)

this does look pretty stupid. i went to the site and they have like 5 different items...... its all the same thing just different colors. its so pathetic. if they were really the fastest in all the land then they would have lots of stuff and more people would know about it


----------



## impulse (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one. It is truely fast.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 13, 2009)

*sigh* People are that stupid?


----------



## hoshyoto (Feb 14, 2009)

They're not made by Belkin by any chance, are they?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 14, 2009)

Hahahaha...
(for those who didn't understand the joke: Belkin hired people to make false reviews)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not surprised. I don't like Belkin. The USB Network Adapter is crazy to install, because there's two in my household, bought at different times, so the cds are different, so its hard to know which cd installs for which one. And Windows also does that, you know the Windows "Majave". The people in that commercial are blind as a donkey's [other word for donkey].


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate to bump this, but I thought if I made a new topic Shelly and Dene would probably eat me.

I got the slick cube in the mail today, and it is wonderful. Great out of the box. It is not quite the same as the type D. It cuts corners way better, and is smoother. I must say, it is a great cube!

Even with the flu and a 102+ degree fever, I am getting some really good times.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I hate to bump this, but I thought if I made a new topic Shelly and Dene would probably eat me.
> 
> I got the slick cube in the mail today, and it is wonderful. Great out of the box. It is not quite the same as the type D. It cuts corners way better, and is smoother. I must say, it is a great cube!
> 
> Even with the flu and a 102+ degree fever, I am getting some really good times.


How would you compare it to other cubes? Is it better then a c4u and btw; I don't think c4u cubes are as great as people say, but it's pretty good so I am just wondering.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 10, 2009)

HAHAHA look at the community poll on their website


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 10, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> HAHAHA look at the community poll on their website


I put over 3 minutes lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I hate to bump this, but I thought if I made a new topic Shelly and Dene would probably eat me.
> 
> I got the slick cube in the mail today, and it is wonderful. Great out of the box. It is not quite the same as the type D. It cuts corners way better, and is smoother. I must say, it is a great cube!
> 
> Even with the flu and a 102+ degree fever, I am getting some really good times.



Finally... several months late, but a reliable answer =D are there screws or rivets?

btw, I hope you get better =D


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jun 10, 2009)

Adjustable screws ofc.


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

MeMyselfandPi has one. He says that they are incredible and it has become his main speedcube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to bump this, but I thought if I made a new topic Shelly and Dene would probably eat me.
> ...




It is better than the C4Y DIY. I got one of those at Chattahoochee. It was a good cube, but SlickCube is better. Smoother, faster.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> MeMyselfandPi has one. He says that they are incredible and it has become his main speedcube.


I have to try it for myself or hear a lot of other people besides MeMyselfandPi.

Because he claims it's amazing, but what does he compare them too? I think all the 3x3s he has are storeboughts.... and nothing else. If you bought a DIY and it was better than a storebought, it wouldn't be that, you know unbelievable. 

I mean to many people's opinions, there are DIYs that are better than storeboughts. And this "slick cube" is pretty much a DIY so it's not that much different.

I'd wait a while for more people to get them and try and out and stuff before considering to buy it.


EDIT:


Hadley4000 said:


> It is better than the C4Y DIY. I got one of those at Chattahoochee. It was a good cube, but SlickCube is better. Smoother, faster.


Sounds good. Could you maybe show a video of you turning it or a solve or something?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> MeMyselfandPi has one. He says that they are incredible and it has become his main speedcube.



Memyselfandpi isn't all that fast or even trusted here. I feel he is just a n00b god like monkeydude.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Waiting for Impulse to post again promoting these things after the bump *

Thanks for the review Hadely, I may get one of these to compare it to my YUGA, I love that and if it's really better than the Type D then maybe I should give it a shot.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> *Waiting for Impulse to post again promoting these things after the bump *
> 
> Thanks for the review Hadely, I may get one of these to compare it to my YUGA, I love that and if it's really better than the Type D then maybe I should give it a shot.




I have a YUGA which has been my main cube for quite some time. Slick Cube is similar, but smoother and cuts corners better.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

Slight Bump.

I just got my Slick Cube that I ordered after reading Hadley's review. I like it. Turns smoothly, cuts corners well, and so far doesn't seem to pop very much.

Overall, I'd recommend it to someone looking to experiment with new cubes. 
It's pretty good.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 30, 2009)

As mentioned before, the Slick Cube is a Type D. It's kind of hard to believe that the "Slick Cube" cuts corners well because... it really doesn't.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 30, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> As mentioned before, the Slick Cube is a Type D. It's kind of hard to believe that the "Slick Cube" cuts corners well because... it really doesn't.



Do you have one?

Or are you just talking about Type-D cubes in general?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Jul 1, 2009)

lol... i went to the slick cube home page to see what i could dig up... well...
i clicked the about us link at the bottom and got a 404... lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> As mentioned before, the Slick Cube is a Type D. It's kind of hard to believe that the "Slick Cube" cuts corners well because... it really doesn't.



I have a type D and a Slick Cube. The SC does cut corners. I can make a video showing that, if you would like.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 1, 2009)

msemtd said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned before, the Slick Cube is a Type D. It's kind of hard to believe that the "Slick Cube" cuts corners well because... it really doesn't.
> ...


both.



Hadley4000 said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned before, the Slick Cube is a Type D. It's kind of hard to believe that the "Slick Cube" cuts corners well because... it really doesn't.
> ...


Huh? What happened to the Slickcube being a Type D? If the Slickcube is not the the Type D, then I have never owned a Type D. Most reviews of Type D match my Slickcube experience. 

I actually own a Slickcube. It will not cut corners for me unless I loosen it until it jams like a big ass female dog.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...



There seem the be some very slight differences between the SC and Type D. 

Maybe I lucked out when it comes to corner cutting.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 1, 2009)

Are there any hardware differences? What are they?

As far as I know the core and the cubies are the same. The screws are similar too if not identical...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 1, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Are there any hardware differences? What are they?
> 
> As far as I know the core and the cubies are the same. The screws are similar too if not identical...



plastic perhaps?

EDIT: THIS IS SPARTA! ! ! ! ! ! . . . . . . 

Sorry, couldn't help it. 300th post


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 2, 2009)

i took this from thier site "The SlickCube is fully assembled and lubed at the factory, making it extremely smooth and easy to solve" <~~ well duh thiers is gonna be the smoothest cube, its prelubed and probably relatively broken in already. itll probably fall apart within a month or suck compared to a properly lubed and broken in cube... GG slickcube.com -- out of the box speed doesnt count


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

It's not broken it. Type Ds or Slickcubes very well be the smoothest cubes out there. That doesn't mean they don't lock up though.


----------



## Darkx89x (Jul 13, 2009)

I have one. It turns really great and I'm getting another one. It cut corners really well but the sticker suck. They fell off in 2 weeks.


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes it is smooth, and yes the stickers do indeed suck. Mine was not lubed.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine is pretty good. I got my first one by accident when I ordered my void cube on eBay. I wanted another one for another purpose & got it for $6 winning the auction! I haven't compared it to any Cube4You cube, but it's still pretty good for that price. I watched other auctions for a little while & the final bid didn't change much. But I find it funny about the subtitle in one of the auctions:


SlickCube said:


> The FASTEST & SMOOTHEST SpeedCube - *Increase Times!*


lol



Logan said:


> MeMyselfandPi has one. He says that they are incredible and it has become his main speedcube.


lol, it's funny that I was mentioned here. But I don't recall calling it "incredible". & it's my main speed cube because the only other 3x3 I use is a store bought.


----------



## V-te (Jul 14, 2009)

My friend is gonna get one, He says they are the best. =P
Me, I'm going to try a Ghost hand. I've heard they are Type F clones but I've never owned any DIY so I'm hoping it will be a good cube. I'll ask my friend about his experience with this "Slick cube"


----------



## kooixh (Oct 13, 2009)

i also have 1 but broke it when i drop the cube


----------



## elcarc (Oct 13, 2009)

kooixh said:


> i also have 1 but broke it when i drop the cube



you bumped a 2 month old thread to tell everyone your slickcube broke?

i havent tried these cubes, but they look amazing, and being type d clones makes me want to try even more


----------



## dmastercuber14 (Nov 28, 2010)

I went on the site a couple weeks ago and recently tried to get back on the site and google is like oops!Unable to load.
Please check the link and tell me if you have the same problem.
Link here:http://www.slickcube.com


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

It's probable that the domain expired


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2010)

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Its down.


----------

